# Adobe: Free CS5 Printing Guide



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Something that may be of interest to some folks...

*Free Adobe Creative Suite printing guide available for download*





> Many users of Adobe’s Creative Suite software are unaware that Adobe provides an excellent printing guide in PDF format to aid in learning the ins-and-outs of successful commercial printing using the Creative Suite apps
> 
> The guide is an excellent resource for new users, serving as a training manual, as well as a brush-up for experienced users. The guide covers a wide-range of printing-related topics in Adobe InDesign, Photoshop, Illustrator and Acrobat. The free Creative Suite 5/5.5 Printing Guide is a 22MB download.


(TheGraphicMac)


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Started reading it the other day... Seems well thought out so far. Very little of Adobe's propaganda of years past.


----------

